# Map software for trip to Michigan using wifi only ipad



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Are there any good mapping apps for an ipad2 wifi only?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that wifi iPads don't have a gps in them.  I could be wrong, but don't think I am.

Having said that, in my Android phone I often use Copilot navigation software for use when no 3G connection is available, and I have always been pleased with it.  They have an iOS version that is probably good also.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an app called 'You need a map' that is a map of all 50 states.  It is like having a paper map with you.  Its not meant to be used as a GPS, but its pretty handy if you're lost somewhere without GPS.  Fair warning though -- its a huge file (1.8GB), takes quite a while to download and will suck your battery dry if you leave it on all the time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I  use the built in iPad map software on my WiFi-only iPad 1 all the time on trips.  If I download the location I'm going to be in the next day, and drill down to a reasonable level of detail, like street level in a city, it stays in memory and I can zoom in and out depending on whether I want the big picture or where to turn next downtown.

And in an urban area, even without a connection, it will try to locate you on the map using info from nearby WiFi spots, whether you can connect to those spots or not.  This doesn't work so well in rural areas or areas where there's not much WiFi, but has come in handy downtown.

The trick is to make sure you get the mapping data you need on the iPad while you have WiFi.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Just something you can consider for future use: you can get both a Bluetooth GPS receiver and portable WiFi/3G card that work with your WiFi-only iPad. I have these and they can be used with my WiFi-only iPad, iPod Touch 2g & 2G, and my laptop.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have a link, Mike?

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bluetooth GPS:



MiFi card:



I wouldn't necessarily recommend either of these specific items. The GPS receiver, although it works very well (some general aviation pilots use it), has a wretched touch-sensitive power switch that is all too easy to turn on and can be frustratingly difficult to turn off. It's not as accurate as my Garmin handheld (but I expected that, for the price) at +/- 10 meters vs. +/- 3 meters. I use it to transmit my location to my Facebook and Twitter accounts every 10 minutes when I'm out solo bicycle riding in the boonies. And if my Garmin car nav unit go south, this will work just fine.

The nice thing about the Virgin plan is that I can get it for $20 a month, and all my devices will work with it, no need for an individual plan for each. It's not real fast (about 700 mbps), it's adequate. I've even used it to go online when the power was out in my house. 

The 2200 Mifi card, well, I've had problems with the Virgin service for three or four months, which they have offered a plausible explanation for in the last week or so, but it will take another month or so to verify. I don't know of anyone else that offers a $20/mo.(for 500mb of data) pay as you go plan, though.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been happy with my Virgin MiFi, though I had a couple issues with it a while back. Overall it's been great. Thanks for sharing these links!

Here are two more GPS units that can pair with the iPad:
 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I used a bluetooth gps with my Palm Treo smartphone in prehistoric times (about five years ago).  It was clugey,  but really did work. I would rather use a dedicated gps than mess with it now, though.


----------

